# Rare Schwinn spoke protector



## Pantmaker (Dec 13, 2016)

I can't believe I actually found one of these beauties...nos!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 13, 2016)

There was a small hoard of them that sold on eBay recently.definitely hard to find.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2016)

Finding one of those is like finding gold in the Salt River. What's the diameter, the super rare 4 5/16" or the rare 4 3/4"?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 13, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Finding one of those is like finding gold in the Salt River. What's the diameter, the super rare 4 5/16" or the rare 4 3/4"?



Isnt the smaller one the solid pie plate?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2016)

Schwinn499 said:


> Isnt the smaller one the solid pie plate?




Can't say for sure if the slotted version was the large only. The solid piece came in both sizes. I've seen the slotted protector on a few 62 Corvette 5's and that's not counting mine. Not sure if those were the small or larger piece. All my pictures that document this are locked up on the SBF.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 22, 2016)

What do these go on? I have several of these I picked up in a buyout years back.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2016)

professor72 said:


> What do these go on? I have several of these I picked up in a buyout years back.




Are they aluminum or chromed steel?

The one above was used on the Schwinn road bikes from 1962 thru 1963, if the diameter is 4.75"


----------



## professor72 (Dec 22, 2016)

I believe the ones I have are aluminum. I'll have to check on the diameter.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here are the ones I have. They are 4 3/4 and made of aluminum


----------



## Greg M. (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is a picture of a solid one I have. I'd take the measurement but it's fallen behind a very full glass display case. A treasure for that one day I eventually empty and move the display. 
Story goes on these that they were essentially useless as a spoke protector because if the rear derailleur was not adjusted correctly and the chain jumped over the top cog, it would just chew these up which is why they are so hard to find. Schwinn dealers would replace these for the more common large chromed steel ones when needed or you see some early Varsity's, Continentals and those 5 speed Corvettes without any at all. 

Merry Christmas everybody!

Greg M.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 24, 2016)

So are the ones I have the protectors used on 5spd corvettes then? If so what is the value?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2016)

professor72 said:


> So are the ones I have the protectors used on 5spd corvettes then? If so what is the value?




I believe those were possibly used on the 1961 Super Continental and Superior and the 1962 Sierra, Superior and possibly the Varsity and Continental. The 4 3/4" solid and slotted protector was used on bikes with the 14-28 T. freewheels. The 61-62 Corvettes and the late 61-62 Conti's had a 15-25 T. freewheel and used the smaller 4 5/16 solid protector. I have yet to come across a 4 5/16 slotted piece but I've seen a handful of Corvette 5 speeds with the slotted protector but cannot verify if they were actually the larger size. I have a Nov. 61 serial numbered 1962 Corvette with the 4 3/4" slotted piece but I'm assuming that was not original and was a replacement. There are countless Corvettes with the 7.5" chrome protector that was first produced for the 1964 Schwinn's and those were undoubtedly replacements. Here's a thread Eric started on these.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-64-huret-spoke-protectors-on-ebay.85687/#post-536998


----------



## professor72 (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I only deal with stingrays and was going to sell these anyways. I know what stingray parts go for but not these.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 4, 2017)

The other day I found GTs58 in my garage standing in front of my blue 5 speed with a tape in his hands. He seemed catatonic, and was repeating over and over, "I've never seen the smaller slotted protector in person." He's right. They exist. In fact the one on my bike is smaller and the nos one I just got is too. Lucky me x 2.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok,Just curious,Which one is "correct" for a 5 speed Corvette?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Ok,Just curious,Which one is "correct" for a 5 speed Corvette?




From my point of view, both the slotted and solid 4-5/16" would be correct for the Corvette. The solid piece was used on the vast majority of the Corvettes but their must have been a period when Schwinn used the slotted version for some reason.

Thanks for posting the pictures Pantmaker!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> The other day I found GTs58 in my garage standing in front of my blue 5 speed with a tape in his hands. He seemed catatonic, and was repeating over and over, "I've never seen the smaller slotted protector in person." He's right. They exist. In fact the one on my bike is smaller and the nos one I just got is too. Lucky me x 2.View attachment 404638 View attachment 404639




So,this GTs58 person really exists? and how did he get in your garage? you should never leave things unlocked.good thing he only had a tape measure and not a machete.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 4, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> So,this GTs58 person really exists? and how did he get in your garage? you should never leave things unlocked.good thing he only had a tape measure and not a machete.





I quit carrying a machete years ago when stealing bikes. I now carry a sawzall with a 9" 18T blade when picking up garage treasures just like the California Cartel. I got lucky on this visit and didn't have to break out any tools. While in the garage I quietly fill up my pockets with parts and managed to walk away with enough parts to build a complete bike!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I quit carrying a machete years ago when stealing bikes. I now carry a sawzall with a 9" 18T blade when picking up garage treasures just like the California Cartel. I got lucky on this visit and didn't have to break out any tools. While in the garage I quietly fill up my pockets with parts and managed to walk away with enough parts to build a complete bike!



LOL... I think you dropped a fender in the driveway.


----------

